# Best reading light to use with a Oberon cover



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

My husband has a Kindle 2 with a Oberon cover with corners.Where he sits at night to read there is not very good light and he is wanting a reading light to clip onto his cover.Can anyone recommend a good one.I am not concerned with price just that it is a good light.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have two lights.  I like the Amazon Kandle the best.  My other is a Mighty Bright.  I also have the Oberon cover.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I use the GE light that I picked up at Wal-Mart for $4.99.  It fits fine on the Oberon cover.

But, I want something nicer and am seriously considering the Kandle.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay!!  I just bit the bullet and ordered a Kandle.  $25.00 with free shipping!  I'll let you all know how I like it when it arrives


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Where do you purchase a Kandle?I think I have missed something.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Amazon's website. Currently they are $25.00 with free shipping.

It is an Amazon product. I've heard good things about it on the KB.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a *Mighty Bright Travel light* and hated it. The flexible neck doesn't stay positioned correctly so I was constantly adjusting it. The illumination was definitely lacking.

I found a *Mighty Bright Telescoping light* at Borders. It easily clips onto the Oberon. It's easy to position, stays put and completely illuminates the page. The three LED lights offer lots of bright light. It takes three AAA batteries and adds substantial weight to the Kindle in it's Oberon cover. It was $12.99. It doubles as a free standing task light. This model is also available with an adaptor.

I ordered a *Kandle *from Amazon. It fits on the Kindle in the Oberon cover. It takes 2 3v CR2032 batteries. It is very lightweight and the two LED lights throw sufficient light to illuminate the entire page. It is not quite as bright as the Mighty Bright Telescoping light, but very adequate. It was $25. This is my travel light as it is very lightweight and compact. My only concern with this light is that it attaches directly to the Kindle, not the Oberon cover. I am a bit worried that it will cause wear marks on my beautiful Venezia skin.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have several lights but my favorite one right now is the Kandle. I like that it is compact and does not have the long neck to get in the way or to have to keep adjusting.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a light with a flexible neck that I thought worked just fine.  That is, until I tried the Kandle.  It's very bright and I love that it doesn't require frequent adjusting.  It stays put and lights the page evenly. I use it on  my Kindle with an Oberon cover and it's perfect.


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Ordered the kandle after all the reviews on kindleboards. Waiting on its arrival!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

WITHOUT A DOUBT my KANDLE is the best light I have.  I actually attach it to my oberon cover. And, I get NO GLARE..... 
Its a little brighter at the top than the bottom.... but PLENTY OF LIGHT TO READ BY..... And it is VERY COMPACT.  
I love my Kandle for my Kindle


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm so envious....I'm dying to order a Kandle, but Amazon won't ship it to Canada  

I have the Mighty Bright, but find it kind of gets in the way, and the Kandle has the added benefit of being more portable.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Another vote for the Kandle, it works great with my Oberon cover.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

tigresslily, you can contact Ozeri directly -- they will ship internationally.


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

kindlemama said:


> tigresslily, you can contact Ozeri directly -- they will ship internationally.


Thanks for this, I just emailed Ozeri to inquire about having the Kandle shipped to Canada, just waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

Kandle rocks!!


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Skyblue I had read before that you had to attach this Kandle onto the Kindle and not the Oberon cover.I also have a skin on my Kindle and do not want to harm it so I have the same concerns as you.I want a light I can hook onto my cover and just want to make sure this one would and not slip off.I really would like to have the Kandle just want to be sure before I pay $25.00 for something I can't use.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

padowd, the Kandle can be clipped to the Oberon rather than the Kindle.  I don't know if it's by design intent or not, but the part of the the Kandle where the light was housed (when folded up) is the same shape as the Kindle, so the Kindle and the Kandle kind of fit together like a puzzle when the light is extended.  (Does that make sense?)  The only thing is, that makes the light farther away from the screen.  That doesn't bother me -- there's still ample light for me -- but it may make the bottom of the screen too dark for others.

Also, the Kandle clip is padded on both sides with some kind of felt-like material, so no worries about it hurting your skin.  (I have the Library skin on my K2, and it still looks great.)

I've gone through my fair share of lights, and the Kandle has been the best for me by far -- though I really want to check out that new Octovo light when it comes out.  : )


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

You're welcome, tigresslily.  Hope it works out for you!  : )


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

kindlemama said:


> You're welcome, tigresslily. Hope it works out for you! : )


They just responded saying they will ship one to me...now the only decision is to get it in black or white?


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

tigresslily, I didn't even know until yesterday that the Kandle came in black.  (Saw it on another thread.)  I'll probably end up getting that one for my son to match his black matte skin.  Since my K2 is outfitted in browns, I'm happy with the Kindle-colored one.

Whichever you pick, I'm glad it worked out for you and that you're able to get one!  : )


----------

